# [SOLVED] help to fix &quot;Run-time error '380': invalid property value&quot;



## sassyblu (May 1, 2011)

I have Windows XP Home Edition. My computer is a Dell Dimension 4550. I have service pack 3 and have updated windows.
I have used Advanced System Care and Glary Utilities to repair my registry. 
I did a system file check yesterday. 

I have installed and reinstalled this game "GetUno" and the installation is fine. I have installed it on 2 other computers and it worked fine. When I start the game the error message pops up:
Run-time error '380': invalid property value

I really want to solve this problem and would appreciate any help.


sassyblu


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: help to fix "Run-time error '380': invalid property value"*

Hello and welcome to TSF
this seems a VB error
download and install the following: (download and install all of them)

Download details: Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable Package (x86)

Download details: Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable Package (x86)

Download details: Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x86)


----------



## sassyblu (May 1, 2011)

*Re: help to fix "Run-time error '380': invalid property value"*

Thank you for your response. I downloaded and installed those links you gave me. I restarted my computer. I still have the problem with the error message. Can you think of anything else?


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: help to fix "Run-time error '380': invalid property value"*

I know this may sound like a stupid question but do you have Microsoft Office installed on your pc? If so check for any updates availible to it as well. 
Also, with the game installed use Revo Uninstaller to uninstall the game and start from scratch.
You may also want to look for a different website to download the game from. I found this one from CNet. Before you install the game you may want to disable your antivirus.
The error you are seeing is from a programming error, and accidentally set property to a invalid value. Which is why RockMaster had you update Visual. If it was written using a different version than you have it may throw errors as well. Sometimes updating Microsoft Office will help fix these issues as well.


----------



## sassyblu (May 1, 2011)

*Re: help to fix "Run-time error '380': invalid property value"*

I didn't have Microsoft Office installed on my computer so after installing that the program now works fine!! ray: Thanks so much for your help I really do appreciate it!!

Sassyblu


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: help to fix "Run-time error '380': invalid property value"*

Kindly mark this thread as solved under thread tools, thank you.


----------

